# Jupiter and Leda



## Jim Yates (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Gents I am trying to find out plus Photo of the above ships.
at present all i know about them is they were proberly ferries. operating out of North Shields UK 
The Jupiter had a White hull with cream superstructure While funnel and had a gold emblem on her bows. she went to Norway I think


The Leda operated from the same Quay at North Shields but do not know where she went She had a Black Hull with White superstructure Black Funnel with three white bands around, I have been told she ran aground At Groyn at some time But was floated off at high tide .

Would be Greatfull for any help 

Jim Yates


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There are several pictures of both vessels in the gallery if you do a search, Jim.


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

The Leda operated from the same Quay at North Shields but do not know where she went She had a Black Hull with White superstructure Black Funnel with three white bands around, I have been told she ran aground At Groyn at some time But was floated off at high tide .
Would be Greatfull for any help 
Jim Yates[/QUOTE]

Hello Jim
Always a smart looking ship built in 1953 here at Swan Hunters on the Tyne The *Leda *belonged to the Bergen Line Norway and did indeed run regular service with the other Bergen lines *Venus* from North Shields to both Bergen and Oslo.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=131172
The *Jupiter * you refer to belonged to the Fred Olsen Line also Norweigen and also ran the North Shields/Bergen/Stavanger run with the *Breamar *and *Blemheim*
However I think there was also was another *Jupiter *later doing the same run from North Shields belonging to Fjord Line.
If you PM me I can send you some pictures
Hope this helps


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Remember the grounding. Was on a ship doing trials. Noticed the ship merging with the Groyne. No one would believe me. Opinion seemed to be that a passenger ship grounding would cause a great deal of interest but no comment was heard from the shore. Will have the date somewhere in one of my old diaries
Bert.


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

bert thompson said:


> Remember the grounding. Was on a ship doing trials. Noticed the ship merging with the Groyne. No one would believe me. Opinion seemed to be that a passenger ship grounding would cause a great deal of interest but no comment was heard from the shore. Will have the date somewhere in one of my old diaries
> Bert.


Hello Bert
You must be about my age to remember that  
It will be interesting to see the dates as I never knew one went aground by the groyne


----------



## Knut (Feb 22, 2006)

Jupiter/Black Watch 1966. Jointly owned by Det Bergenske Dampskipselskap (Bergen Line) and Fred Olsen & Co. Jupiter during the winter months on the Newcastle - Stavanger - Bergen run. Black Watch during summer cruises to the Canary Isl. for Fred Olsen. 
Knut.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Newby
Alas I cannot pinpoint the date. For many years I did newbuild trials for Tyne,Sunderland and Blyth.Was employed with Decca Radar. I will have the date of a trial from the Tyne but no reference to the Leda grounding.
Looking at your profile and seeing your connection with Tugs. I was for a time "Wireless Man" for Lawson Batey tugs. That was in 1956. Did sea trials on "last ship" from Blyth that was Princess Ann and the Rogate. The Rogate was loaded and we joined by tug. Forget the name but recall doing a service on the radar on the way out to sea.
Regards
Bert.


----------



## Jim Yates (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the information you have been a great help.
Jim Yates


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim Yates said:


> Hi Gents I am trying to find out plus Photo of the above ships.
> 
> The Leda operated from the same Quay at North Shields but do not know where she went She had a Black Hull with White superstructure Black Funnel with three white bands around, I have been told she ran aground At Groyn at some time But was floated off at high tide .
> 
> ...


Leda went from Tyne Commissioners Qay to Bremen. I sailed on her as a passenger I think in 1957.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

I sailed as a passenger on Leda in 1964 from the Tyne to Bergen. She did indeed have a black funnel with white bands, the colours of the Bergen Steamship Company. Comfortable ship with a solid feel, I recall. 6700 tons, 421ft long, 57ft beam, twin-screw turbine steamer capable of 21 knots. Built by Swan Hunter in 1953.
Many years later (1980's), I was on a cruise that called at Dubrovnik when another cruise ship came in, her lines looking oddly familiar. Yes, it was Leda in her new guise as Albatros! She subsequently changed hands again, ending her days as Star of Venice, and was scrapped in Turkey in 2001.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Forgot to say in my earlier report that when the Leda grounded it was thick fog. Can't find the date but remember that Claude Ramsey was the Pilot so the ship I was on would have been from the Naval Yard
Bert.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

For those interested in the fate of LEDA, this site may be of interest ....

http://www.allatsea.co.za/cruises/betsy.htm

A bit of a debacle, and some sad pics ...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Re Leda, in late 1954 she went to the aid of the Narva but found no survivors, only a liferaft, Narva went down with all hands on a voyage from Malmo to Aberdeen. I was on Winga/GVLW at the time and we left Gothenburg
at the same time bound for Glasgow, lousy weather all the way across the North Sea. Narva got out one SOS only and Leda was the nearest ship. Narva was due in Aberdeen on Christmas Day and the crews families were there to meet them and spend Christmas together. Glens of Glasgow being such a small Company we knew most of the crews
Ern Barrett


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*leda - albatross*

leda - seen in a later role as the albatross - she was my first cruise ship as the betsy ross


----------

